# 3 year old won't drink...



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

He used to drink a lot of water, but then he potty learned and intentionally drank less so he doesn't have to use the bathroom. Now he drinks very little, his urine is yellow and smelly which clearly indicates too little water intake. He won't drink no matter what I try, no water, no tea, not even emergen-C which he usually loves. He doesn't even mind the bathroom anymore and goes by himself, but he is now in the habit of not drinking. I have tried to bribe him gosh even force (You cannot get down from the table til you drink your water) in my desperate need to make him drink more.

What can I do? This is really important, I don't want him to get sick, colds, UTIs and such.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Have you tried adding fruit or juice to his water? Or smoothies? I'm sure you've tried all that but just thought I'd mention it. Also, sometimes my DS drinks more from straw cups than open cups -- no idea why, but maybe you could try different cups or a fancy new straw or something.

Also, can you offer him lots of watery foods? I actually can't drink much myself (for some reason water often makes me feel ill) so I eat a lot of foods with high water content & don't get dehydrated. Fresh fruit like melon, berries, peaches... Raw veggies, cucumbers, lettuce... soup, smoothies, lots of extra sauce/gravy...


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I would just keep offering water and not worry about it. Maybe offer watery foods like soup, but I think children can manage their own thirst.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Back waaaay off on it & make it not a big deal. Just always keep liquids around & available. Demonstrate good hydrating practices yourself & as pp suggested keep his diet higher in high moisture content foods.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I second adding juice to the water


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

I had a similar problem with my DD (she still drinks rather less) but it was not related to potty training. Some things that have improved our situation - buying many different colored bottles and keeping them around the house (so she picks up the bottles and sips occasionally). Buying different kinds of juices from wholefoods(pure fruit juice not from concentrate no sugar added) and pouring them in popsicle molds and offering different ones each day (she gets easily bored of same flavors), giving her a bit of green tea and white tea and just offering her a whole lot more.

More than anything - the different shape and colors of different bottles around the house made a difference.


----------

